# 98 Deville Stereo Removal



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

Well i cant seem to figure out how to remove the stock stereo. there is no bolts holding it in. it looks like two rivets or something. can anybody help me on hoe it come out.

thanks


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

there are clips holding the radio in. they are hard to get out. if you look on each side around where the rivets are you will see the clips im refering to. the trick is to push in a little on the face while you depress the clips toward each other. you will feel when the clips release. when they do give the radio a pull and it will come out. the dash kit comes with speed clips that go in on the top and bottom of each side so you can screw the kit in. hope its not amplified because the factory amp is located on the drivers side seat back between the cusion and the plastic tray.
hope this helps


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks. i dont think it is. those would be the bose systems right. b/c mine is not anything.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

no they have a center channel and a sub


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

make shure you get the gmrc-03 so you electronics dont get all jacked up


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

actually im just going to put in an fm mod. will the radio work after i unplug it or will i need to get a code. the radio says theftlock on it.


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Mar 28 2008, 10:38 PM~10280730
> *there are clips holding the radio in. they are hard to get out. if you look on each side around where the rivets are you will see the clips im refering to. the trick is to push in a little on the face while you depress the clips toward each other. you will feel when the clips release. when they do give the radio a pull and it will come out. the dash kit comes with speed clips that go in on the top and bottom of each side so you can screw the kit in. hope its not amplified because the factory amp is located on the drivers side seat back between the cusion and the plastic tray.
> hope this helps
> *


What happens if it is factory ampd. And what is the gmrc-03 for ?


----------



## Mr Timido (Sep 28, 2006)

i have 99 caddi deville and mine didnt have the bose system what i did was grab te ignition of the ignition harness, because you have class II databus on stereo wiring harness and it prevents fromhaving a true ignition , so you either have to get the gmrc03 (but it didnt work for mine) or straight hot wire it . and the factory amp is on the trunk on the right side of the wall


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

straight wire you radio.


----------



## Mr Timido (Sep 28, 2006)

yea works, you might just lose the door chime but least of my worries instead of payin over $100 for wiring harness


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

damn. is that how much the gmrc- 03 runs. and i've heard sometimes it doesnt work.


----------



## Mr Timido (Sep 28, 2006)

yea happen to me try to research it but no one had the harness i needed it doesnt even matter ima late going to throw in a system run new cables


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

to remove the stereo pull your ashtray out look from under it and youll see some shit to unscrew then your pull off that vinyl cover around the deck and youll see more screws to unscrew the whole deck. then you can pull that big bitch out! 
i had one of these, if u have any problems post up pics and ill do my best to help u out


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 29 2008, 03:22 AM~10282326
> *make shure you get the gmrc-03 so you electronics dont get all jacked up
> *


x2 you must be very careful with this shit man, 
the first guys who did my shit fucked it up and it lead to alot of electrical issues in my car. i had it taken care of but eletrical problems eventually led me to sell my deville. the extra money and time is worth it because otherwise alot of shit gets fuckt up


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

i think im just going to add an fm mod to the stock and hook it up to my mp3. and save a lot of hassle


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

After..Computer...









Befor/Stock









Just rewire the whole car...BEST BET and easy


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 30 2008, 10:09 PM~10293309
> *After..Computer...
> 
> 
> ...


showoff  lol 

that fm mp3 thing works for about 2 weeks....then youll give in when u hear somebody else roll by  just my experience


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

i know i will. im just in denial. lol


----------

